# are oats good for pigeons?



## pigeongirl06

i was wandering if oats are good for pigeons. i heard that it can cut the pigeons throat.i thought that as long as its seeds its ok for them.is oats consider a seed?


----------



## TerriB

Oats are a grain, but are similar to seeds in that they are higher in carbohydrates than peas, which are higher in protein. I haven't seen them in the pigeon mix I buy but some folks do feed oats as part of a balanced mix. I have used it occasionally as a treat - Grace, my rescued homer, finds oats quite yummy!!


----------



## pigeongirl06

well its good im not the only one.i bought a bag of 50 lb and i have been feeding my pigeons it for about three weeks now. i dont give them alot, just a little which is mixed with other seeds too.but one of the pigeon fanciers that i buy pigeons from said that i shouldn't be feeding them, so i was just wandering if they were good for pigeons.i dont want to throw it away so i guess its ok to give them a little once in a while til its gone then.thanks terri.


----------



## feralpigeon

Oat Groats is what I see in many of the products I look at or purchase.

fp


----------



## battler

I only feed oats during the breeding season, It makes the babys grow faster.


----------



## Skyeking

My pigeons won't touch them, if I add it to their mix, as the mix doesn't contain it.

Oats are a good food for pigeons. It stimulates their nervous system and is particularly useful in preparing for breeding season. Oats cause the birds to be more active.

The bad part, is oats are high in fat (4%) and a higher proportion of fiber than other grains (2.6%) double that of barley. Dehusked oats are more easily digested by birds, without no loss of quality. 

Oats should not be more then 5% of the diet, as the starch content is 44.8% and protein content is 9.3%.


----------



## pigeongirl06

wow thanks i never knew that.im thinking about taking the cover on the oats off, since it has a sharp end and i dont want that to cut their throat.but i also saw that barley has a kinda sharp end too its not as long like oats but more stubby looking.they dont eat the barley as much so i add a lot to their feed just a little so they get use to it when i add some once in a while.


----------

